# Jones County Club has openings for 2015 -2016 season



## NuclearFishin (Jan 31, 2015)

Family friendly club located adjacent to Cedar Creek WMA. 860 acres with campground, mixed pine and hardwoods and established food plots.

Good populations of deer, turkeys, small game. Family membership includes spouse and children to age 18. State regulations apply.  Good road network, but an ATV is required. Annual dues are $700.  Phone Ellis at 770-564-8786 or e-mail ebkeefer@bellsouth.net.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 31, 2015)

Any hogs?


----------



## ROBD (Feb 1, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## WHTTAILHTR1970 (Feb 2, 2015)

I got on this lease last year and you couldn't ask for a better group of guys.


----------



## 8pointduck (Feb 2, 2015)

How is it hunted. Pin in , areas? how many members total?


----------



## gelejoje (Feb 2, 2015)

how many total members and does the campground have water and elec?

thank you


----------



## NuclearFishin (Feb 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## win270wsm (Feb 10, 2015)

How many openings are you looking to fill?


----------



## NuclearFishin (Feb 11, 2015)

I think we have 2 slots open at this time.


----------



## NuclearFishin (May 13, 2015)

Bump....been a while. Slots are still open.


----------



## NuclearFishin (May 30, 2015)

Bump.  2 memberships available.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 1, 2015)

*How many........*

turkey hunter?


----------



## NuclearFishin (Jun 13, 2015)

Some members do hunt turkeys. There are no "turkey hunter memberships" tho, all memberships are the same, there are no discounted memberships for just turkey hunters, or squirrel hunters, or bigfoot hunters.


----------



## NuclearFishin (Jun 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NuclearFishin (Jul 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## gtfisherman (Jul 17, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## NuclearFishin (Aug 14, 2015)

BUMP  time is running out. One spot left.


----------



## ShawnGR (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm interested in the last spot


----------



## ShawnGR (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 8, 2015)

ShawnGR said:


> I'm interested in the last spot





ShawnGR said:


> Hello?



Give him a call or send an email.

Its a good club with good folks.  I was in it for a few years.  Only reason I left was for a club that had pigs on it


----------



## savetheweb (Sep 9, 2015)

How is it hunted lease is it pin in areas? Private area or all club land to use? how many members total?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 9, 2015)

savetheweb said:


> How is it hunted lease is it pin in areas? Private area or all club land to use? how many members total?



You have 2 spots.  All the food plots are club plots.  You can hunt them but cant claim them as a spot.  You do have to pin in/out.  That's just so other members know where you are at/ safety.  Not sure on the member #s.

That is how it was when I was in.  Things maybe different now.


----------



## ShawnGR (Sep 9, 2015)

They are full.


----------



## BSBrown12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Saw this today I know your probaly full, but if you get anything next year let me know  we have family land in same area just looking for something else to hunt when the family drives me nuts


----------



## cccoach (Dec 16, 2015)

*Checking on memberships for 2016-2017*

Do you have any openings?  If you do, I would like to take a look at the property over the holidays. Please PM me back to set up a time.  If you don't, how do I get my name on the waiting list?


----------



## NuclearFishin (Dec 17, 2015)

We will have some openings after deer season is over. Please contact Ellis after the 1st of February.


----------



## Shooter300 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking to join a club in 2016. I would like to join your club. I live near Augusta, GA. Please keep me in mind if any openings become available.


----------

